# Clicker Training



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ohhh! I know who that is just by the url address! It's Morton and Cecilie from Norway... they're AWESOME! I worked Quiz with them one year at Clicker Expo. They're TOP competitors in obedience, and their version of obedience is quite a bit harder than ours. Very nice people and very skillful clicker trainers.

They have an e-book that I've heard is really good. The lesson-a-day is a great introduction to clicker training; specifically using the clicker in shaping, which is what they do.


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I LOVE clicker training and the principles behind it. I recently read "Reaching the Animal Mind" by Karen Pryor, and I really recommend it! I think everyone should read that book!

Thanks again! I'm super excited :


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I do some clickertraining. It is a lot of fun! I actually used a video lesson from those people to teach Mira her heel (or finish, place, whatever you call it). It was really good. Here is a clip of one part of it with Mira. You use a box to teach the dogs to move its back legs. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT2Tgxgss64

I do not have their book, but I have heard it is good.

I am sure you are going to have a blast! I want to hear all about it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok, I signed up for the 7 day lesson thing...


----------

